# When Zeiss Glass does not warm your heart



## drjlo (Mar 13, 2014)

is when you see it right before root canal :'(




IMG_20140312_132615a by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't remind me... 3 days of pain even while sleeping... grrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

I can deal with physical discomfort...I just can't deal with how it hits my wallet!! I've lost count of my root canals, I think I've had 5 in my life!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

;D ;D ;D Good one! ... when I read the title I thought you bought a ZEISS lens that did not live up to its name.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 13, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ;D ;D ;D Good one! ... when I read the title I thought you bought a ZEISS lens that did not live up to its name.



At least my endodontist uses top-shelf equipment 

As far as Zeiss, I did just return the Sony/Zeiss FE 55 mm f/1.8 when I returned the A7R. The lens was sharp as heck, but I did have one issue with it. It's minimum focus distance was a pretty far 50 cm with magnification of only 0.14x, which was a hair too little for close-ups or near-macro's ("ring shot"). 

I guess I'm just spoiled by my EF-M 22 mm, which can do 1:2(!) macro at 15 cm and even by my 35 L which can do 30 cm at 0.18x, which was a big difference in practice.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

drjlo said:


> As far as Zeiss, I did just return the Sony/Zeiss FE 55 mm f/1.8 when I returned the A7R. The lens was sharp as heck, but I did have one issue with it. It's minimum focus distance was a pretty far 50 cm with magnification of only 0.14x, which was a hair too little for close-ups or near-macro's ("ring shot").


That reminds me to ask you, I hear a few people say that the FE 55 f/1.8 has a bit of vignetting wide open, is that correct? if yes, was it too much or acceptable?


----------



## drjlo (Mar 13, 2014)

FE 55mm has -1.6ev vignetting, which is same as Zeiss Otus 55mm per DXO, somewhat heavy for a $4K lens but not too bad in real life shooting. First photo is FE55 at f/1.8 without ACR vignetting correction, second photo with vignetting corrected.




FE55 no vig corr by drjlo1, on Flickr




FE55 vig corrected by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

drjlo said:


> FE 55mm has -1.6ev vignetting, which is same as Zeiss Otus 55mm per DXO, somewhat heavy for a $4K lens but not too bad in real life shooting. First photo is FE55 at f/1.8 without ACR vignetting correction, second photo with vignetting corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... much appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2014)

When Zeiss Glass *does* warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. ;D


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> When Zeiss Glass *does* warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. ;D



Hahaha!


----------



## dhachey77 (Mar 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> When Zeiss Glass *does* warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. ;D



Wow, that's one expensive microscope.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 15, 2014)

It no doubt rendered the colors of your root canal procedure in a certain "warmth" without being artificial, and made the surgical area really "pop" in a way that cannot be measured or even expressed in words. I'll bet that intangible "something extra" made all the pain and expense of the root canal well worth it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 15, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> It no doubt rendered the colors of your root canal procedure in a certain "warmth" without being artificial, and made the surgical area really "pop" in a way that cannot be measured or even expressed in words. I'll bet that intangible "something extra" made all the pain and expense of the root canal well worth it.


 ;D ;D ;D Good one!


----------



## hediz (Mar 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> When Zeiss Glass *does* warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. ;D



Really awesome stuff


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 15, 2014)

"When Zeiss Glass does warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. "
So, being curious I did a search on Zeiss LSM 510 META. The Zeiss site sent me to a page for the LSM 710! Can I conclude that the LSM 710 is a newer model than the LSM 510? It would do both my mind and wallet good to learn that even Neuro has to deal with older generation equipment from time to time!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2014)

old-pr-pix said:


> "When Zeiss Glass does warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. "
> So, being curious I did a search on Zeiss LSM 510 META. The Zeiss site sent me to a page for the LSM 710! Can I conclude that the LSM 710 is a newer model than the LSM 510? It would do both my mind and wallet good to learn that even Neuro has to deal with older generation equipment from time to time!



With apologies to your mind and wallet, we just ordered an LSM 780 to replace the 510.


----------



## rbr (Mar 15, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> I can deal with physical discomfort...I just can't deal with how it hits my wallet!! I've lost count of my root canals, I think I've had 5 in my life!



Ditto! The pain before a root canal is always worse than afterward for me. It's the wallet that really hurts, especially after throwing in the crown work. That's money I would much rather spend on camera gear and travel.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 15, 2014)

" ... we just ordered an LSM 780 to replace the 510." Why am I not surprised?


----------



## emag (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had three root canals. One became infected while the temporary cap was in place and waiting on the crown. I left on a 4 day trip to dark country for astronomy the day after the root canal and spent the time in wonderful pain. For another root canal, I arrived in the morning and the receptionist told me I'd have to reschedule as the compressor that runs all the air tools had malfunctioned and they were having to cancel and reschedule all appointments. I offered to take a look at it, got it running in a couple minutes. After the procedure I came back to the receptionist to cover my copay portion....the dentist walked over and said, "Are you kidding? If you hadn't fixed that we'd have had a scheduling nightmare and lost an entire day's work! You don't owe anything."


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> When Zeiss Glass *does* warm the heart…or at least, the cultured human cardiac myocytes in the lab this afternoon. ;D



I'd be more concerned that you've got a piece of equipment called (what looks like) HAL 100 on your desk.
Only a few more upgrade cycles and you'll be at 9000.


----------

